# Trim piece needed!



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

I am in the process of repainting an old KG171 and I need at least one of the black plastic trim pieces that go with the internal brake routing on the top tube. These pieces sort of slide onto the metal tube that goes through the frame.
As far as I know these same pieces were used for many years and may still be used on some of todays frames. I have this KG171 and the pieces are the same on my KG281. I have seen some on KG481's also. 
Any idea where I might try to find some?
I have called Look customer service many times and have never gotten a call back from them!
Rusty


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.fisheroutdoor.co.uk//pro...ategory=380&find_description=&find_part_desc=

Is this what you need?
you might need to mail them to explain, if it is nt.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I tried for years to locate one but never had any luck....I finally found an old Klein guide that I modified to fit....


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

jasjas, I tried that link and there wasn't a photo. 
I am sure there have to be some out there somewhere in a bike shop that deals with Look, these pieces were used for about 15 years!
I will try to post a photo. 
Rusty


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

rtarh2o said:


> jasjas, I tried that link and there wasn't a photo.
> I am sure there have to be some out there somewhere in a bike shop that deals with Look, these pieces were used for about 15 years!
> I will try to post a photo.
> Rusty


For those in the US in need of these, I have a few left here. After these are gone, I don't know that more will be available, so speak now or forever hold your peace.  

PM me your address and I'll drop them in the mail.

chas


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

Chas, got them in the mail the other day, thanks!
I am excited to get it finished and back on the road now. 

Rusty


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Got mine also Chas, thanks very much. Bike will be done shortly. Took a different route with the KG 176. Looks like it will end up being a SS until I can do it right with all vintage parts.


----------

